# Pioneer VSX 1020-k



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

I recently upgraded my old HTIB to the new Pioneer VSX 1020 K. I got a good deal on an open box unit. Two weeks in and some problems started to appear. The pioneer screen saver would suddenly just come on. I connect my Ipod via the front USB port and a song would start then it would cut out and say no device. Then the kicker... the unit just shut its self off. 

Needless to say that the unit was packed up and the store allowed me to exchange for a new one.

So far so good.

Please reply with thoughts tips and experience with the vsx 1020.

My Setup
Sony KDL 46W4100
Pioneer VSX 1020 K
Polk CS10 Centre
Polk RTI4 Bookshelf Fronts
The old HTIB for surrounds (x4) 7.1 setup
Motorola Hi Def Sat
Toshiba DVD
PS3 Fat 80 gig


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have no direct experience with the 1020, but it is a great thing that they gave you a Brand New AVR as Open Box AVR's usually do not have a Factory Warranty.

On the whole, Pioneer makes a quality AVR and when matched with efficient Speakers, should sound great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been using the Pioneer VSX-1020 nearly every day since Mar of this year. Want to say I'm very happy with it and I also picked up the BT100 for bluetooth audio. My system is in my profile but suffice it to say the VSX-1020 drives my Klipsch Cornwall's and Heresy's very well and I have every feature that I wanted with this model.
Also I have the sole review at epinions on this unit and postings here and in avforums to cover my experiences. My handle is JasonPCtech here and everywhere. I hope you enjoying yours!


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool. No problems since I got the new unit. I also added an Airport express to stream my Itunes library direct to my receiver. Better option than the bluetooth as my laptop can be anywhere in the house because it works in conjunction with my wireless network. Next is some wireless out door speakers for the 2 zone sound.


----------

